# Looking for Best Vizsla Breeder - Western Pennsylvania



## Arnoldjeff (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,

I have a V and am looking for a 2nd. We will not go back to the breeder we previously used (Wyndhaven Vizsla) due to their business ethical behavior. Therefore, we are in search of the best V breeder. We are in western Pennsylvania, Pittsburgh area, but are willing to look in PA, Ohio, West Virginia, and possibly New York. Obviously we would prefer not to travel too far; a western PA breeder would be best. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Arnoldjeff (Oct 5, 2013)

*Best Western Pennsylvania Breeder?*

Hello,

I have a V and am looking for a 2nd. We will not go back to the breeder we previously used (Wyndhaven Vizsla) due to their business ethical behavior. Therefore, we are in search of the best V breeder. We are in western Pennsylvania, Pittsburgh area, but are willing to look in PA, Ohio, West Virginia, and possibly New York. Obviously we would prefer not to travel too far; a western PA breeder would be best. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Best Western Pennsylvania Breeder?*

Last night I was on YouTube watching some v videos. It was a video of 8 7 week old pups playing in the breeders yard. It's CJ kennels and it's in hueghsville PA. It's just east of Williamsport. Kinda north central PA. You could go 22 to 99 to 80 then hop on 220. Takes you right there. I don't know them, but the video looks like they take great pride in there dogs. I used to live out in pa. Born and raised in Hershey. Here's a link to the Vid. http://youtu.be/pTWLGyrbF8g
Take care. 
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Time Distance & Cost - all part of finding a GREAT V - add it all up - divide by 16 years - add in your time - the first 3 things on this post = nothing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Well, I must say that my interaction with that particular breeder didn't go so well either. Good move looking elsewhere.

Good luck finding another in that area. I will message you some information on someone that I felt very comfortable with. Not sure if they want their info out there and she is just a wee bit out of the range you mentioned.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was on YouTube last night watching V videos and came across this one. http://youtu.be/pTWLGyrbF8g
They're in hughesville pa. Just east of Williamsport. Looks like you could go 22 to 99 to 80 then hop on 220 and it takes you right there. I dont know the breeder but the video shows 8 7 week old puppy's playing in the breeders yard and you can tell they take great pride in their dogs. I don't now the area great but I was born and raised in Hershey before moving to iowa. 
Good luck and take care. 
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Best Western Pennsylvania Breeder?*

I going to lock this thread because it is a duplicate of one posted in General vizslas. The other thread has more replies.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've merged threads so okay to post again now


----------

